# Patches new colt



## kaykay (May 9, 2008)

I think I need to pinch myself. We had almost given up that we would have a foal by Patches as we never had a stallion that could get the job done




Im so thrilled with this colt!! He has such hooky ears and neck and that hackney movement like patches. He also has 2 bright blue eyes. Hes scared in the pics as this is his first day out and hes only 24 hrs old. Im sooooooooo in loveeeeeeeeeeeeeee. I believe he will be Classic


----------



## susanne (May 9, 2008)

Congratulations, kaykay!!! And good job, Patches!!! I love him!


----------



## CLC Stables (May 9, 2008)

VERY NICE...............Congrats on the baby. You never said who the sire was.


----------



## Lisa Strass (May 9, 2008)

I can see why you love him! He's a nice looking boy with the perfect amount of chrome!


----------



## Leeana (May 9, 2008)

Very nice, Ohhh i bet Kyle is excited!





See you tommarow Kay, looks like the weather is going to be chilly, was driving home listening to the forecast for tommarow, atleast it will not rain


----------



## kaykay (May 9, 2008)

Geesh where is my brain?? The sire is Ten L's Tigers Back in Black. Leeanna I cant go tomarrow. I swear there is somethign against me ever going to Doc Taylors sale.

Kyle was in the hosptial all day yesterday. 2 Drs said his appendix needs removed and the surgeon said no. Long story. We have to keep a close eye on him just in case we have to head back to the hospital.

We really thought this would be a bigger colt coming from Patches but Black is a definite size reducer. All of his sons so far are way smaller then we anticipated

Thanks so much for the compliments!!


----------



## Mercysmom (May 9, 2008)

Very handsome colt!!!

Hope Kyle is feeling better, too.

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## Leeana (May 9, 2008)

Awe kay im sorry, i hope everything is fine with kyle too. We'll miss ya, i owe you dinner still



.

I think this is my faverite colt yet Kay, you have the weanie jeanie trapped in the rolling hills of thornville lol.


----------



## crponies (May 9, 2008)

Very nice!



I'm sure you'll have loads of fun with him.


----------



## Lewella (May 12, 2008)

Congrats Kay on a beautiful colt! Can't wait to see him in a few weeks once he's really unfolded.





Sorry to hear about Kyle and I hope this turns out to be nothing and he's better soon!


----------



## OhHorsePee (May 15, 2008)

Isn't he nice! So what is his name??


----------



## Karen S (May 15, 2008)

Congrats on the nice colt! Just the right amount of chrome and he should stand out for you.

Get well Kyle!

Karen


----------



## Frankie (May 15, 2008)

Very nice, looks like he is already Kyles boy!


----------



## kaykay (May 16, 2008)

Thanks so much!! I need to get some new pics of him. hes just as full of attitude as his mother. Kyle still has not picked a name. As you can tell Kyle is pretty smitten


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (May 16, 2008)

Congratulations Kay and Kyle very nice colt.


----------



## Sue S (May 27, 2008)

Very handsome boy, Congrats!


----------



## hairicane (May 29, 2008)

He is very pretty, so upright and showy. Congrats!!


----------

